# Computer Suggestions



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My Sony Vaio PCG-R600HMPD is in its 4th year and is starting to struggle a bit; mainly because of all the junk you seem to have to run these days; firewall, anti-virus, anti-spyware plus all the drivers and add ons associated with using AOL







compounded by the fact I use my computer for music and radio as well now.

I went to PC World to have a look around and couldn't believe the price of Sony VAIO's; all other makes seem to have got cheaper except for Sony









Some cheap notebooks looked as if they wouldn't last 10 minutes; Sony are too expensive now (even though I really like the VAIO), really at a loss what to do.

The Toshiba and Compaq looked OK anyone got any views or suggestions?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi John, I use an Acer 5024 which I bought about a year ago. Acer is not as popular here as it is in America, which mean they're a bit cheaper than other counterparts. I would recommend it.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

My Compaq Evo N1015v has been totally reliable and must be 3 or 4 years old now. I'd be happy to buy another Compaq or HP. Tosh and IBM used to be very good but I haven't used one of those for ages. Dell are OK.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I've had Dell for the past two years, before that I had Toshiba laptops for about 5 years. I havent seen the new Toshibas, but when work made us switch over to the Dell's they didn't seem to be as built as well


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Think different.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Toshiba

Build quality excellent


----------

